

In Japan, Sleeping on the Job Demonstrates Commitment to Your Work - Cieplak
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inemuri

======
paulhauggis
I'm glad I don't live in Japan. I don't think I could ever give this kind of
commitment to an employer.

